# Southern CA City Pass at Costco $227



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2009)

We are going to visit the Mouse this summer so I was comparing ticket options.  Costco has quite a good deal if you want to do several theme parks.

The Costo SCA City Pass is $227 and includes:

3 days Disneyland
1 day Universal Studios
1 day Sea World
1 day either San Diego Zoo or Wild Animal Park

Since a 4 Day Disneyland hopper pass is $224 - this is like getting 2 days free.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 10, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> We are going to visit the Mouse this summer so I was comparing ticket options.  Costco has quite a good deal if you want to do several theme parks.
> 
> The Costo SCA City Pass is $227 and includes:
> 
> ...



That is a great deal.  

But Denise, are you admitting that you are willing to drive from Anaheim to Universal and then from Anaheim to San Diego?  Seems to me I sort of remember you have an aversion to traffic down in my neck of the woods!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2009)

ricoba said:


> That is a great deal.
> 
> But Denise, are you admitting that you are willing to drive from Anaheim to Universal and then from Anaheim to San Diego?  Seems to me I sort of remember you have an aversion to traffic down in my neck of the woods!!



Oh HECK no!    I am using the Grayline shuttle.  No car for me.  I am taking a cab from the airport to the TS, ordering groceries to be delivered to the TS from Vons, and using a shuttle to the other parks!

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a timid driver, I will just have a lot more fun if I don't drive in S CA.  It will just be DS and I, so if I drove, I would have to do all the driving.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2009)

That's a great deal on the package, Denise.  I will have to buy that for our trip in March.  We are going to be in San Francisco for our 37th wedding anniversary, then we drive down to Anaheim to stay at Dolphin's Cove for the second week.  

I am pretty excited about San Francisco, but I have to keep in mind that Anaheim only has Disneyland.  Though I love Soarin', the Indiana Jones Ride, and am anxious to try out the new Monsters, Inc. ride at Disneyland. 

Is it true that the premium annual passes at Disneyworld are good for Disneyland?  Someone told me that, but I cannot find any proof of it.  We are buying annual passes in October, once again.


----------

